# Rear Slide Problems Resolved



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I have noticed a lot of threads regarding problems with the rear slide channels coming loose from the ceiling and also questions regarding using the bed in the retracted position.

The problem is caused by bad design on the part of Keystone. It is not a good idea to try to suspend a cantilevered mass as large as the bed. People argue that the rear wall is to support the bed when the latches are fastened, but evidently there have been cases of rear wall failure due to the stress placed on the wall with the bed bouncing during traveling. When the bed bounces hard enough, it can pull the ceiling channels down from the ceiling because they are not designed strong enough to take the weight of the bed. There is a modification listed regarding replacing the ceiling channels with Unistrut and I have just ordered parts to do this. However, that will not be sufficient. The only solution is to brace the bed to the floor any time it is retracted.

That is the answer to how much weight the bed can hold when retracted and problems with rear wall failure and ceiling channel failure. There are lots of ways to brace the bed, but probably the best way is to use a scissors jack or Camco stabilizer jack as sold on Amazon. I think the brace should be adjustable like a jack to allow for structural changes due to temperature, moisture, etc.

I feel there is no question the problems are caused by poor design and speculating whether it is a failure of the rear wall or the ceiling channels is mute. We just need to brace the bed. Everyone buying an Outback with a rear slide should get a brace given to them at the time of purchase or a piece of paper informing them that the trailer should not be taken from the lot without first bracing the bed.

Rowland


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I pretty much have to agree with you!


----------



## orygun (Sep 22, 2011)

Perhaps Keystone can save us the trouble and design an OEM bracing system.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Ditto... no matter the root cause of the failures, weakened rear wall or traveling rough roads. The only viable and practical solution is a brace under the retracted slide.

We have suffered several failures and have been to the dealer for repairs twice, they just repair what was originally designed. The only real modification that works is a brace. I fully agree with the earlier statement that if Keystone were focused on providing customer service they would design and provide a brace system to anyone who reports this issue with an RS model.

Perhaps the new model power slide will not have this issue but only time will answer that questions.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm glad you guys are in agreement! I just removed the rails from my 2005 21RS and find that the screws used are 3 inches long, going up into wood in the ceiling. Obviously Keystone expected them to take some weight. I am getting new Unistrut channels which will be so strong they will not bend, or let the screws tear through. I am going to replace the Number 8 screws that are 3 inches with #10 screws 3 inch long, although I think that is probably overkill. I found that one of my brackets fastened to the slide was off center by 1/4 inch and that was wearing into the channel. The current channels are thin aluminum. The Unistrut I purchased is steel, and comes painted white. I got it and the trolleys from McMastr-Carr in Chicago. The total price was about $82.00 plus shipping. If anyone is interested in other details write me. Rowland


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Aug 17, 2011)

I would love to see a couple photos when it is all done. I have an 05 21RS and would love to see any changes that can be made to "resolve" the issues with the rear slide before they become a problem.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

When I was shopping for the Outback, I looked at another brand that had a similar layout to the 250RS. It had a bracket attached to each outside wall, which the rear slide engaged into when it was retracted. The bracket supported both bottom forward corners of the bed. I didn't think much of it at the time, but it might have been a good simple method to support the bed for travel. In the end, the Outback had quite a few other features that I preferred, so that trailer wasn't considered.


----------

